# Ironhorse129



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a FYI.

www.ironhorse129.com expired on 02/08/2013 and is pending renewal or deletion.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh no! Tom had a lot of great stuff on that page.. 
(including the largest archive of Mason Bogie info and photos ever gathered together in one place.) 
I wonder if he can get it back? (assuming he wants to) 

Scot


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got an email from a friend where this was mentioned. Funny, as I was just on that site earlier this month. I hope Tom Farin is okay and just forgot to renew the domain. Unfortunately I have no way to get in touch with him.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

and is pending renewal or deletion 
The doman manager has to allow 30 - 45 days for a renewal to be sent in. After that, the domain name goes back in the 'pool' of unused names and anyone can grab it.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

If you want to save anything from that site, the "Internet Wayback Machine" http://web.archive.org has his site saved there. I _think_ that info is still safe on the archive site if the domain reverts back, but if you're after anything in particular, I'd download it now--better safe than sorry. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Tom Farin (Apr 3, 2008)

I thought I'd best explain what happened. I've been away from model railroading for a while. Was divorced. Remarried. Kids getting through college. Running a company that provides services to banks during the worse banking crisis since we've seen since the 80s.

My renewal notice on the IronHorse129 domain slid by and expired without me noticing. The domain name was pulled. It's in the hands of GoDaddy. The bandits want $640 for the domain -- I suspect because so many web links are pointing to it. But the content they are pointing to isn't there.

IronHorse129 was built using FrontPage 2003 (actually initially 2000). Microsoft is pulling support for the server extensions. Fortunately the material is still on one of my company's servers and I can still get at all of it.

So I registered a new domain, OldTomsToys.com. It is a WordPress site so I can lay material out there in a hurry. I'm not vulnerable to Bill Gates changing his mind. You will find the Mason Bogie Archive at:

http://oldtomstoys.com/mason-bogie-archive/

It went up in about 4 days. It is not complete. I still need to rebuild a couple of South Park pages. It is not well organized. But I plan to fix that. Maybe you can help me out by passing along a few suggestions on organization. Right now everything is out there in reverse post sequence. 

I have a lot of other prototype research material that I will lay in over time. Dwight, you might recall that I have the best set of back head drawings for NPC No 21 that David Fletcher, Keith Christensen and I collaborated on. 

If you poke around on OldTomsToys, you'll see my focus is still on G Scale narrow gauge for outdoors. But I am going with On30 for the indoor layout. The holiday layout is nearly complete. I'll post some photos over the weekend. No big deal. I built it for my new wife who likes those kinds of structures. And we have a shelf perfect for that installation. A Bachmann On30 trolly adds motion to the layout.

My Test Layout construction should commence this weekend. It is a 20' On30 point to point shelf layout. The materials, track, and DCC electronics are here. I just need to get to them. I have two young male grandkids coming over the holidays. I think I'll let them teach me how to lay track.







I'll post some assembly photos as it comes together. By the big train show in Madison in February which they will be down for, I want to be running trains.

I'm working on the design of the Pacific Coast and Northern, an indoor On30 narrow gauge layout patterned after the North Pacific Coast. I chose On30 and a freelance railroad as there are some things I want to do that deviate from the NPC prototype. But the approach will be similar to that taken by Boone Morrison in his series of HOn3 Gazette articles. And yes, Sturgeons Sawmill will be on the layout. I bit the bullet and picked up the sawmill machine package from Western Scale Models. I have Boone's HO drawings.

My partially completed outdoor layout is hiding under the Wisconsin snow. 

Anyway, it is good to be back.

Tom


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Tom, 
thanks for dropping in!  
nice to hear from you.. 
and thanks for getting things re-uploaded! 
your Mason Bogie archive is a treasure..thanks for preserving it and getting it back online.. 

Scot


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to see you back Tom and to hear all is well! You were missed!


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank You !
I could not have built my first steamer without your site. So good to see it available again.
Larry Newman


----------



## Tom Farin (Apr 3, 2008)

Larry,

Thanks for the pat on the back.

Tom


----------



## Tom Farin (Apr 3, 2008)

Dwight, 

I finished posting Mason Bogie stuff (still needs organizing) and also posted much of my research material on NPC No 21. Any chance I could include some photos of your live steam engine in that area? Bob Baxter's engine is out there and I'd sure like to have yours. Maybe it would provide me with the motivation to build that critter, back head detail and all. 

http://oldtomstoys.com/north-pacific-coast-21-thomas-stetson/ 

Tom


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tom Farin on 23 Dec 2013 10:32 AM 
Dwight, 

I finished posting Mason Bogie stuff (still needs organizing) and also posted much of my research material on NPC No 21. Any chance I could include some photos of your live steam engine in that area? Bob Baxter's engine is out there and I'd sure like to have yours. Maybe it would provide me with the motivation to build that critter, back head detail and all. 

http://oldtomstoys.com/north-pacific-coast-21-thomas-stetson/ 

Tom 
Absolutely Tom. PM me your email address and I'll shoot some out to you. Most of them I have in 800 x 600 (reduced to post here) and also in higher resolution as well. Tell me which you prefer.

Again, welcome back buddy!!!


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

thanks for working to get it back up Tom, Always enjoyed my visits there


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat site


----------

